# Traffic signs in your country



## RoadCat (Sep 23, 2009)

I would like to see a complete graphic list of your countries traffic signs. thanks 

I can start with Sweden: http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/Vag/Trafikregler-vagmarken/Vagmarken/


this pdf is maybe better: http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/Global/Vag/Vagmarken/underbeteckningar.pdf


----------



## Jonas84 (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's continue with Sweden's neighbour then 
Norwegian signs (5mb pdf): http://www.vegvesen.no/binary?id=168803


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Italy: http://www.segnaleticastradale.it/index.php?module=gestVerticali


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Russia: http://www.spk-znak.ru/r_sign.html

Croatia (Choose "Prometni znakovi") : http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/288185.html

Belgium: http://www.code-de-la-route.be/wet.php?wet=11&node=art7#A7


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

del


----------



## RoadCat (Sep 23, 2009)

*Denmark: http://www.trafikken.dk/tema.asp?page=dept&objno=59*

*
Finland: http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/www2/liikennemerkit/esite_ruotsi_2007-v.pdf*
_Åland Islands (Autonom province of Finland) : They have a slightly different standard, more in common with the swedish signs. 
http://www.regeringen.ax/.composer/upload/modules/lagar/afs2005_nr35.pdf_

*Iceland: http://vgwww.vegagerdin.is/SthbThjon.nsf/UmferdarmerkiWeb?OpenFrameset
*

*United Kingdom: http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/tss/trafficsigns.pdf*


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

*Latvia*: http://www.gross.lv/lv/teaching/theory/?topic=27


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

something's wrong with the russian "low flying plane" sign, the plane is CRASHING


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Estonia:
http://koolitus.laanepere.ee/39/liiklusmargid.html


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ Wow, never saw a Estonian motorway sign before.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Because it doesn't exist in real life ...just on paper. We even have laws for driving on motorways...in case we happen to build one some day.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Germany: http://www1.adac.de/Recht_und_Rat/verkehrsrecht/verkehrszeichen/default.asp?quer=recht_und_rat&TL=2

Hungary: http://www.szabadosok.hu/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=5&Itemid=18

Ukraine: http://dorznaki.com.ua/index.php?id=18

Serbia: http://www.metaloprerada.co.yu/proizvodi.php?kat_id=5


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

EST has some funny signs  btw, what does mean estonian sign 165? and 159 (i guess 159 is end of gravel or asphalt road)


----------



## RoadCat (Sep 23, 2009)

*Outdated Scandinavian signs all of them from 1959* 



Sweden:













*some weird signs from Denmark/Norway/Finland:

*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the difference between both Estonian signs #331? I've never seen the right one.


----------



## stoian (Sep 24, 2009)

*Bulgaria* : http://m-13.hit.bg/glava09.htm


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Verso said:


> What's the difference between both Estonian signs #331? I've never seen the right one.


The "long" one is not flat, but bendt almost 180 degrees. It look like this * ) * instead of the normal * I * (in bird perspective). Shitty explanation, I know. I remember we had them before here aswell, but I have not seen one for probably ten years. The point of a bendt no entry sign is a mystery for my though...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ It must be the only bent sign then?


----------



## Bofter (Apr 15, 2007)

Road signs in Victoria, Australia


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ It must be the only bent sign then?


It looks like it. at least it was the only bent one over here , since your last post I have been searching for the reason of bending a sign  But I have not found anything...


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

x-type said:


> EST has some funny signs  btw, what does mean estonian sign 165?


Two way road crossing.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Done some more researching; This SEEMS to be the road signs of Kosovo, http://www.freewebs.com/cona-sport/shenjaterrezikut.htm , but I think it looks a bit messy and unofficial. Judge by yourselfs, or maybe somone has another set of kosovar signs?


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

*Netherlands*: http://www.tdekkers.nl/b-alle.htm


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

x-type said:


> EST has some funny signs  btw, what does mean estonian sign 165? and 159 (i guess 159 is end of gravel or asphalt road)


RipleyLV already answered 165. And yes, 159 means end of asphalt road.


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

RoadCat said:


> *Outdated Scandinavian signs all of them from 1959*
> 
> Take a look at the sign for construcion/road works in these countries... they are all very simular but the "men at work" are facing left in Sweden and the U.K. Why is that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Also, road works sign is the only yellow-background warning sign in Estonia.


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Also, road works sign is the only yellow-background warning sign in Estonia.


White background is without doubt the most common, but how many countries use yellow? Off the top of my head I can think of Sweden, Finland, Poland, Iceland and Greece. Any more? How about Croatia?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

kanterberg said:


> How about Croatia?


ex-yugoslav countries (includin Yugoslavia) used to use yellow from late 80es (app. 1987) till 2000 (in HR case, SLO also about 2000, SRB few years later, for others i don't know)


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Norsko said:


> Done some more researching; This SEEMS to be the road signs of Kosovo, http://www.freewebs.com/cona-sport/shenjaterrezikut.htm , but I think it looks a bit messy and unofficial. Judge by yourselfs, or maybe somone has another set of kosovar signs?


Unofficial, as this warning at the end of the page says



> Punoi: Kujtim Murati nga Stafi i Autoshkolles "cona sport" Podujevë


A guy working for some driving school made this for the website.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

x-type said:


> ex-yugoslav countries (includin Yugoslavia) used to use yellow from late 80es (app. 1987) till 2000 (in HR case, SLO also about 2000, SRB few years later, for others i don't know)


So Yugoslav traffic signs were white until the late 80 ies?

BTW Norway only uses yellow signs when the sign is temporary (such as speed limits during road works, loose gravels, traffic signals, bumpy road surface etc.), road works is allways temporary, thats why this sign is allways listed in yellow.


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

In Sweden there's been a discussion about the fact that all traffic sign picture men and not women. From January 1 of this year, there are actually two official versions of the pedestrian crossing sign. It's up to the road owner - eg towns and cities - to decide which version to use, or simply use both.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Norsko said:


> So Yugoslav traffic signs were white until the late 80 ies?
> 
> BTW Norway only uses yellow signs when the sign is temporary (such as speed limits during road works, loose gravels, traffic signals, bumpy road surface etc.), road works is allways temporary, thats why this sign is allways listed in yellow.


yes. frankly, i don't remember white warning signs from 80es, but i remember white prohibitory signs from that period. maybe warning signs were always yellow, and prohibitory from late 80es.
side lines at main roads were allways yellow till 2000.

i think there are a plenty countries which use yellow background for temporary signs


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

kanterberg said:


> In Sweden there's been a discussion about the fact that all traffic sign picture men and not women. From January 1 of this year, there are actually two official versions of the pedestrian crossing sign. It's up to the road owner - eg towns and cities - to decide which version to use, or simply use both.


American signs show asexual humanoid figures...


----------



## RoadCat (Sep 23, 2009)

* South Korea:* http://8tharmy.korea.army.mil/safety/motorvehicles/SafeDrivingKorea/TrafficSigns.htm


*North Korea:* http://www1.korea-np.co.jp/pk/106th_issue/99080401.htm


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

kanterberg said:


> In Sweden there's been a discussion about the fact that all traffic sign picture men and not women. From January 1 of this year, there are actually two official versions of the pedestrian crossing sign. It's up to the road owner - eg towns and cities - to decide which version to use, or simply use both.


I've always found these kind of discussions stupid. In Spain some people wanted to change the "man" in the traffic lights too. Plus, wouldn't it be sexist in some way to represent a woman as a figure wearing a skirt and having long hair? Just put an asexual humanoid figure as nerdly dood says.

This is the sign used in Spain:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i think that Germany was the first country introducing female figure at traffic lights


----------



## juansebastian71 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Traffic Signs in Colombia (South America)​*
In Colombia there are three types of traffic signs, the warning signs, regulatory signs and informational signs.

*Warning Signs:* Its purpose is to warn road users, the existence of a dangerous condition and the nature of this, the distinctive colors are: yellow background, symbol and black border. Is identified with the SP code.




*Regulatory Signs:* Its purpose is to indicate road users the limitations, prohibitions or restrictions on use and whose violation is lack. Signals in circular, distinctive colors are: rings and oblique lines in red, white and black symbols. Is identified with the SR code.




*Informational Signs:* Its purpose is to guide the road users, providing information to localities, destinations, directions, special places, distances and services. Distinctive colors are: blue background, white text and arrows, and black symbols. The exception of the identification signals whose background is white and black symbols. Is identified with the Sl code.



*
Traffic lights in Colombia*

*Traffic lights in the colombian city of Villavicencio*

 
*
Traffic lights in Bogota (Colombia)*


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

^^

The text is too small (and too Spanish  ) for my eyes; What does that prohibition sign that looks like a couple of lazy eyes means? The one next to the taxi sign.

(I think the number is SP 35)


----------



## juansebastian71 (Jun 1, 2009)

Norsko said:


> ^^
> 
> The text is too small (and too Spanish  ) for my eyes; What does that prohibition sign that looks like a couple of lazy eyes means? The one next to the taxi sign.
> 
> (I think the number is SP 35)


Sorry for the text size lol . That prohibition sign means that you have to drive with lowlights


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greek traffic signs*


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

we also have German style of locomotion  they even use the same sample


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Polish signs before rail-crossing. We have 4 level crossing categories. 





































As you can see in some cases we post so called Saint Andrew's Cross.

Before single rail crossing:










Before multiple rail one:









Source: http://bezpieczny-przejazd.plk-sa.pl/index.php?id=199


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

seem said:


> ^^btw, you have also number of exit on every sign like that
> 
> We have this signs which indicate exit - number of exit depends on km of motorway


at A6 i think it is also indicated on those signs of coming close to exit







because those signs exist only on A6 (since there is another concessionaire).

btw, what do Slovak signs D2 and D3 mean?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

x-type said:


> at A6 i think it is also indicated on those signs of coming close to exit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t know. I haven`t been there for a month.  \

In Slovakia -












x-type said:


> btw, what do Slovak signs D2 and D3 mean?


D means "_diaľnica_" = motorway. It`s like yours "autocesta". In Slovak language you can also use "autostráda", but that is already not used.

btw, this is our sign for motorway and number of motorway


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

seem said:


> D means "_diaľnica_" = motorway. It`s like yours "autocesta". In Slovak language you can also use "autostráda", but that is already not used.
> 
> btw, this is our sign for motorway and number of motorway
> 
> http://www.hakom.sk/images/IP23a.gifhttp://www.hakom.sk/images/IS27.gif


nooo, you haven0t understood me. i meant signs in the table which you've posted (and they have codes D2 and D3). here they are cut from the table, what do those mean?


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

In Slovakia -










Are both these 500 m signs in use? Why does one of them have an arrow (fork  ) and the other dont?
Actually I prefer the first one. It looks quite clear and neat


----------



## mubd (Oct 14, 2009)

Di-brazil said:


> Brazil


Beware of picket fences!


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

seem said:


> I don`t know. I haven`t been there for a month.  \
> 
> In Slovakia -
> 
> ...


Sign for motorway and exit number in Sweden.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Norway:









*Motorway
*








*Motorway exit number*









*Four or more lanes non motorway exit number*









*Two lane road exit number*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

x-type said:


> nooo, you haven0t understood me. i meant signs in the table which you've posted (and they have codes D2 and D3). here they are cut from the table, what do those mean?


I see, sorry. 

exact explanation for these signs in Slovak-



> _Značka Okruh (D2) a Zmena smeru okruhu (D3) označujú okruh zriedený obchádzke obce alebo jej časti. Ak je zriadených viac okruhov, označujú sa v spodnej časti značky rímskymi číslicami postupne od stredu obce. Podporne sa používajú aj pruhy rovnakej farby na stĺpoch verejného osvetlenia a podobne._


and for people who are not Slavic  

*shortly in English :* This sign (D2) indicate bypass of city or village. Sign with an arrow indicating change of direction of bypass - sign D3.

D2 and D3


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Norsko said:


> In Slovakia -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, both of these signs are in use. The first one is used last metres before exit, as you can see there is 500 m . In the first part of sign is name of exit. In the second are cities on this (exit) direction. In the third is tourist place, and in the fourth is cultural place, in this case- castle. 

Second sign is also near exit, but there are another exit on the motorway and directions for drivers orientation.

Btw, sign with an arrow is totally bad. :nuts:


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

Cicerón said:


> Someone would think that we still use steam locomotives in France, Italy, Poland and Spain :lol:


Please excuse this OT, but here you are: last steam line in Europe: 









(well, it is supported by "special operations", makes extra money selling rides to ageing boys)


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you have in your country special signs for the bascule bridge? I mean something like signs near railroads. 

Because we have (probably) one bridge like that and in Slovakia we don`t have signs for it. Maybe sign (with ship, not plane  ) like this will be good -













> _cannal under the bridge, in the background is capital of Slovakia-Bratislava_


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

^^
We do, but those bridges are rather rare here.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

there is sign for that as Fuzzy has shown. we have few those bridges, i know for 4 of them


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ We don`t have just one of those bridges, but they are also rather rare.

I found second bridge.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Brazil


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

In the United States, we use the Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices for Streets and Highways (MUTCD) of the Federal Highway Administration (FWA).

The 2003 edition of the manual was just revised and updated in the 2009 edition, wehich the states will have 2 years to adopt.

To view the manual in HTML format, click here:

http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/htm/2009/html_index.htm

To view it in PDF format, click here:

http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/pdfs/2009/pdf_index.htm


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, there are just too much of them in the Netherlands.
Even on motorways: 
A1 Vechtbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=wuSuaPT93sZkM1RaA-Cp0A&cbp=12,114.81,,0,6.26
A4 Ouderijnbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...rbEZ6x9Q3lBLN5Gvzx9UUg&cbp=12,242.48,,0,-2.11
A6 Ketelbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=3n5VNZAfifpGTT_s1ND40Q&cbp=12,221.66,,0,2.1
A6 Schaarsterrijnbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...oid=cgagI2KZcybxVlq68wkGuA&cbp=12,215.16,,0,5
A7 Afsluitdijk: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...id=FstLHtn1rrjEzoTWcGLq8g&cbp=12,50.88,,0,1.2
A8 Coenbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...0CUq4rmFHYzA_wtdHsCR2w&cbp=12,109.74,,0,-2.71
A9 bridge Zijkanaal C: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=BEjjsfV0w2G5wrnCDOKp5Q&cbp=12,132.38,,1,4.47
A10 Schinkelbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...73RG4B5HPwv4yDXy1WluQg&cbp=12,265.97,,0,-1.22
A16 Van Brienenoordbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=uee9oxUnLQdoKfjeQV-a7Q&cbp=12,153.11,,0,5.3
A20 Spaanse polder bridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...F9LIVsS6JIqowT8O2wUp5g&cbp=12,231.16,,0,-3.61
A27 Merwedebridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=EjHHc7olDeaW51RjRjV66Q&cbp=12,189.92,,2,-0.4
A29 Hellegatsplein: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...wnXQpmeQMlvZEcDGLJDl8g&cbp=12,316.15,,0,-1.41
A44 Kaagbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=-XMRwainTt1K9k7mWOIYcw&cbp=12,249.65,,0,6.2
A44 Ouderijnbridge: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=TOup88ao4V2tioHC64A1dA&cbp=12,200.54,,0,8.2


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

A few motorways in Sweden have those bridges. One of is a motorway in Södertälje.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

The Nordic countries use crossed-out signs for prohibitions.

Norway/Denmark:









Sweden/Finland/Iceland:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Verso said:


> ^^ It's completely different in Europe and it should be standardized. Here the sign with a bicycle would mean _bicycles prohibited_. We don't have the crossed-out sign, but the sign for a bicycle path is blue. I like the Brazilian (also used in USA and Canada, I think) crossed-out signs more, because they clearly prohibit you something.



Probably Brazil wont change Red Circle sign(Mandatory) for Blue circle sign(Mandatory), its very expensive and already its standardized across whole country.

Imagine if this red circle sign meaning forbidden:

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Yes, it can be dangerous, if a European decides to drive in Brazil or vice-versa.


If anyone is interested, here you can see a draft of new signs in Slovenia. If approved, we'd get the Italo-Albanian "blue motorway" (= expressway) sign.


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

To Europeans, it is elementary: if it is circled red, it is a prohibition.
Europeans should not drive in Brazil then.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Heico-M said:


> Europeans should not drive in Brazil then.


Or learn that some (a lot) countries do things different than in Europe


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo uses this european blue sign for crosswalk.

Its kind of confusing for the people.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

I would be totally duck up outside Europe 

btw. slovak signs

I think, nothing to emphasize. The newest change is that yellow signs are temporal, what confuses me a bit when I am in former Yugoslav countries. I have never seen IP 29 in my life and I really have not got any clue about purpose of that


----------



## Heico-M (Jun 26, 2013)

volodaaaa said:


> I have never seen IP 29 in my life and I really have not got any clue about purpose of that


In Wikipedia the sign is captioned "úniková zóna" which according to Google Translate means "escape lane". 

Like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runaway_truck_ramp









Source: wikipedia


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that for an European is easier to get accustomed with the different Brazilian\American signs rather than with the different driving direction in UK, Ireland, Australia,...


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

italystf said:


> I think that for an European is easier to get accustomed with the different Brazilian\American signs rather than with the different driving direction in UK, Ireland, Australia,...


Ireland has American-style signs _and_ different driving direction. :cheers:


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

OulaL said:


> Ireland has American-style signs _and_ different driving direction. :cheers:


What is the reason of that? Ireland is the only european country to have American-style signs? 

Btw. I google-streetviewed a bit and love the sign "warning - speed limits in kph" on boundaries between UK and IRL :lol:


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

volodaaaa said:


> What is the reason of that? Ireland is the only european country to have American-style signs?


Differentiation from the UK? Just a guess...



volodaaaa said:


> Btw. I google-streetviewed a bit and love the sign "warning - speed limits in kph" on boundaries between UK and IRL :lol:


That's a convenient way to indicate that there is a national border - the existence of which is still a painful thing in a political sense.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

OulaL said:


> That's a convenient way to indicate that there is a national border - the existence of which is still a painful thing in a political sense.


I know this may belong to "border-crossing" thread, but it just make me ask - there are no border checks between UK and IRL? Because on google streetview I have not found any.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

volodaaaa said:


> I think, nothing to emphasize. The newest change is that yellow signs are temporal, what confuses me a bit when I am in former Yugoslav countries.


It's the same here since few years ago, why are you confused?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Signs in Indonesia (with examples of signs that violate hno: :bash



Losbp said:


> *Rambu Lalu Lintas dan Marka Jalan di Indonesia
> *_Indonesian Traffic signs and road markings_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Alex_ZR said:


> It's the same here since few years ago, why are you confused?


I did not mean it literally. You have local destination signs with yellow background. In Slovakia, destinations with yellow background are designed for detour due to roadworks


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

italystf said:


> Signs used in Italy between 1920 and 1959


 where did you take this image? and have you other similar?
It's a mistake, or really the colour of traffic lights was "reverted"?


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

italystf said:


> Is there any country in the world that still don't use the octagonal stop sign?
> In Italy it was indroduced in 1992, before we used this:
> 
> 
> ...


 Also East Germany (DDR) used this


----------



## amst (Nov 20, 2005)

Verso said:


> If anyone is interested, here you can see a draft of new signs in Slovenia. If approved, we'd get the Italo-Albanian "blue motorway" (= expressway) sign.


I also see the old "car on blue background" besides green and blue motorways. Which roads would those be? Do you have an example?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Autobahn-mann said:


> where did you take this image? and have you other similar?
> It's a mistake, or really the colour of traffic lights was "reverted"?


http://www.google.it/search?newwind...A&biw=1366&bih=624&sei=8072UcjqFoGp4AT73YCABw
I don't know if they were reverted or if it is a mistake.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

A very interesting signs from Brazil











SPA Acesso a Trabiju/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Just from the amount of the signs (5) it seems that drivers actually do tend to find the red circle confusing. And the striped board would also mean the completely other direction in my country at least.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't understand why the heck are on the roundabout signs rather suitable for T-shaped intersection.


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> A very interesting signs from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the sign maker has a friend in the sign-purchasing department of the highway maintenance authority :lol:. In the U.S., there would be a "KEEP RIGHT" sign in the island either in letters, graphic or combined and no signs prohibiting driving on the left because that's already prohibited by the double yellow lane which, by its yellow color indicates two-way movement of traffic and, by its double nature, indicates "NO PASSING" to the left of it.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

actually US probably would have just put a little bit more asphalt and just made the road come in a merge ramp on the right, so obvious and impossible to do wrong, instead of such a tight angle needing STOP sign and all this chaos :lol:

Why make a roundabout when you only can go right :lol:


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

I(L)WTC said:


> Argentina


In addition to those, in South Florida we have signs for panther and crocodile/alligator crossing. In highways near airports, we also have "LOW FLYING PLANES" warning signs. Never seen one for the "strange vehocles present", though.


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

italystf said:


> Is there any country in the world that still don't use the octagonal stop sign?
> In Italy it was indroduced in 1992, before we used this:
> 
> 
> ...


Cuba used the universal octagonal red stop sign until the mid 1960's then switched to the one in the picture with the word "PARE" (stop) in the center which are still in use. They are very confusing because they are identical to the "CEDA" (yield) signs except for the word "PARE".

From the 1950's through the 1970's, Cuba also had signs at every intersection indicating the direction of traffic with an arrow (double-headed for two-way traffic and single-headed for one-way) on red or green background that worked in the same fashion as the red and green navigational lights on ships. Even if there were no stop or yield signs or traffic lights, the color of the background on the traffic-direction arrow sign indicated who had the right of way. If you saw a white arrow on red background, that meant that you had to yield to cross-traffic because drivers on that road had "preference" (right of way). At the same time, drivers on the preferential road saw the green background on your street's arrow sign, which meant that they could continue without stopping or yielding because they were facing a "secondary" (non-preferential) road whose drivers did not have the right of way.
.


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is the Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices for Streets and Highways of the United States Department of Transportation's Federal Highway Administration which regulates the highway signs used in the United States:

http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

El Tiburon said:


> Cuba used the universal octagonal red stop sign until the mid 1960's then switched to the one in the picture with the word "PARE" (stop) in the center which are still in use. They are very confusing because they are identical to the "CEDA" (yield) signs except for the word "PARE".
> .


WTF, just a Castro middle finger to US? :lol:


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> A very interesting signs from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US sign manual (MUTCD) introduced a few years ago the sign with the red ring and slash over the straight arrow and calls it a "no straight through" sign. It's for situations where traffic is required to turn left or right at an intersection and not allowed to go straight ahead, but not because it's a one-way road in the opposing direction. I've never seen one of these, but I know a situation where it could have been used, at an 4-way intersection where the ahead direction went into a shopping center parking lot, and traffic was not allowed to go straight through, to prevent cars from cutting through the lot to get to another road on the far side of the lot. Traffic was allowed to turn into the shopping center from the other two directions (hope that makes sense). The US also has the common "do not enter" sign (white bar on red dot) for potential wrong-way situations (like at the end of a freeway off-ramp or the opposing side of a divided highway).

I don't think the "no straight through" sign works very well for "do not enter" because it only works if the restricted roadway is straight ahead, not if at any kind of an angle to the driver. The standard "do not enter" sign can work on a roadway at any angle to the driver (plus it's more unique and easily recognizable). I have the same complaint about the US "keep right" sign, which we adopted from Canada. I much prefer the European version with the diagonal down-pointing arrow for the same reason.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess my Canadian life exceeds my European roots, that damn blue circle arrow always makes me think... what, I should drive my car underneath the road? :lol:

I don't really get the "no straight". Here they put that on the wrong end of a highway ramp, fine, but normally I prefer the "must turn left / straight" green circle one...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

More some pictures from Brazil, its confusing for non-brazilian but today its our national standard:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

the only Brazil sign that worries me is that too popular Fiscalisacao Eletronica one... I don't know what it means, but whatever it could mean, it sounds painful! :lol: Is it just a scare-tactic or really means something is going to bite you...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Traffic enforcement camera


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> More some pictures from Brazil, its confusing for non-brazilian but today its our national standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Perhaps this is the local variant of a Texas U-turn.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

This sign cannot into Brazil:


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

That one too :










Seems like the most confusing for foreigners are the lack of those two :wink2::


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

:nuts::nuts: This red sign its a kind of weird for us.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Perhaps this is the local variant of a Texas U-turn.


Bingo.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Natomasken said:


> xrtn2 said:
> 
> 
> > More some pictures from Brazil, its confusing for non-brazilian but today its our national standard:
> ...


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Which sign in Brazil is used for one way street?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


> ^^


Alex meant "No entry" sign for wrong end of one way street.

We have two types of "no entry" sign in Europe in general:








This mean "No entry" for whatever reason. 









This mean "No entry" as well, but the reason is the wrong end of one way street.

The beginning of one way street is marked by this one









Before the intersection with one way street (its beginning), drivers are usually being informed about that fact by this one (or its mirrored alternative)








(means "one way road after turning right")

You probably showed the Brazilian alternative of this








meaning mandatory "turn right" or "right only".


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

There is just one "No entry" sign in Brazil:


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

volodaaaa said:


> Alex meant "No entry" sign for wrong end of one way street.
> 
> We have two types of "no entry" sign in Europe in general:
> 
> ...


Actually, it means "no vechicles" or "all vehicles prohibited", which includes bikes too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Brazilian signs have the same color-coding for both prohibited directions and obligatory directions. It's better to have them red and blue respectively, although some of the signs shown above are superfluous.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

riiga said:


> Actually, it means "no vechicles" or "all vehicles prohibited", which includes bikes too.


Exactly, thanks for the correction. There is often an aditional sign below.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

volodaaaa said:


> Exactly, thanks for the correction. There is often an aditional sign below.


which makes BR sign so confusing... with the arrow, must we drive that way, or must we drive any way except that way :lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a confusing blue, green and red mandatory signs in Chile:


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

It is pretty much confusing. Bypassing sign is European like whereas others have red outline. And the one with green outline, wtf?:hmm: 

But given the European signs, I really don't understand, why the "turning left/right/around prohibited" and "no honking" signs are crossed out. All other prohibitory sings have red outline only. Regarding logics, Brazilian "dirreción obligada" should have exact opposed meaning in Europe. :hammer:


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

I was reminded of my 2011 visit to the Swiss Transport Museum in Lucerne last night watching the US TV show "The Amazing Race." The show has teams racing around the world, having to complete tasks along the way. Last night they were in Switzerland and one of the tasks was here. The task was a simple one, the teams just had to do a calculation using the distances for cities shown on the distance signs. (This is the building that has exhibits about cars and roads.)


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Natomasken said:


> I was reminded of my 2011 visit to the Swiss Transport Museum in Lucerne last night watching the US TV show "The Amazing Race." The show has teams racing around the world, having to complete tasks along the way. Last night they were in Switzerland and one of the tasks was here. The task was a simple one, the teams just had to do a calculation using the distances for cities shown on the distance signs. (This is the building that has exhibits about cars and roads.)


Holy shit! That's lots of signs ! Are those from the replacement of worn out signs ? Or made just for the building?


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Temporary roadwork signs*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

AsHalt said:


> Holy shit! That's lots of signs ! Are those from the replacement of worn out signs ? Or made just for the building?


Well, I never saw a sign for Murmansk in Switzerland. :lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

More some road signs in Brazil:


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

AsHalt said:


> Holy shit! That's lots of signs ! Are those from the replacement of worn out signs ? Or made just for the building?


Pretty sure made for the building. They all looked like new.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Verso said:


> Well, I never saw a sign for Murmansk in Switzerland. :lol:


Neither US routes and Interstate shields. :lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

South Africa


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

^^
Start of dual railroad?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, and "end of dual r*ao*d".


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah  But, why the heck should be driver interested in railroad?


----------



## Natomasken (Apr 25, 2008)

volodaaaa said:


> ^^
> Start of dual railroad?





Verso said:


> Yes, and "end of dual r*ao*d".


Lots of errors on this. These, plus "gental curve," "steep decent," "scholar patrol," and "emergency flachlight." Plus, it's overall obsolete because danger signs have white backgrounds, not blue (yellow for temporary signs). I'm guessing they used to be blue at one time.

SA has some really unique and interesting (and very good) sign designs. I have some sheets which show all the signs on 10 pages. I'd really like to scan and post them here but I don't think I'm allowed to because they're copyrighted. (Am I right about that?)

(PS: Last error is kind of funny. A "flashlight" in the US is what the Brits would call a "torch." It should be "flashing light." Plus it looks like they are now either blue (for police) or yellow (other hazards). Also, I noticed descent is spelled "decent" on my sheets too, so maybe that's how it's spelled in SA. Obviously spellings vary in different countries! (US and UK anyway) Odd it would be misspelled the same in 2 places.)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

More some traffic signs in* Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some traffic signs in Brazil:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Even more.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

New signage law in *Indonesia*:

http://kemhubri.dephub.go.id/perundangan/images/stories/doc/permen/2014/pm_13_tahun_2014.pdf

See page 33 and beyond to see the diagram of the new series of road signs


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Clearview at that!


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Losbp said:


> New signage law in *Indonesia*:
> 
> http://kemhubri.dephub.go.id/perundangan/images/stories/doc/permen/2014/pm_13_tahun_2014.pdf
> 
> See page 33 and beyond to see the diagram of the new series of road signs


Seems like they went for complicated signs for important civil signs but minimalist design for highway and common road signage


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Opole, Poland. 

Slow down. Porcupines.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:lol:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Another examples from Brazil taken from White vs Yellow thread


----------



## Pink Jazz (May 12, 2015)

*United States | Big blue logo signs in urban areas?*

Historically, the big blue logo signs that advertise food, gas, lodging, and camping businesses (with attractions and 24-hour pharmacies added in 2003) have been restricted to rural highways. With the 2000 Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices, provisions to allow logo signs on urban highways were added as long as adequate sign spacing can be maintained. Still, many states have not adopted these provisions and continue to restrict their logo sign programs only to rural areas.

As far as I know, the following states allow the installation of logo signs in urban areas:


Arizona 
Colorado 
Florida 
Georgia 
Iowa 
Louisiana 
Massachusetts 
Minnesota 
Nevada 
North Carolina 
Texas 
Utah 
Virginia 
Washington 
Wisconsin
 Are there any that I missed? I would like to know, are you for or against the installation of logo signs in urban areas?

I am personally for their installation in urban areas, as it is helpful to travelers who are unfamiliar with a particular area, and can bring additional revenue to the state, since the fees to get a logo sign in an urban area are typically higher than in rural areas due to the increased competition.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

In Canada in Ontario you see them all over the provincial freeways at least in the greater Toronto area.

In Quebec never you see them in urban areas, I think they are prohibited (also, 3rd party advertising (billboards, etc) are prohibited near motorways in Quebec.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Connecticut has them too. The problem is if a company on the sign happens to close, the signs need to be replaced.


----------



## Pink Jazz (May 12, 2015)

Xusein said:


> Connecticut has them too. The problem is if a company on the sign happens to close, the signs need to be replaced.


That is how it is everywhere; businesses pay the state (or a subcontractor to the state) a fee to have their logos installed on those signs.


----------



## myosh_tino (Apr 8, 2010)

In California, installation of Logo signs in areas where the population exceeds 5,000 are prohibited per section 101.7 of the California Streets and Highways Code.


----------



## Superanouar (May 24, 2009)

*MOROCCO :*

Four years after Berber languages became official languages in Morocco, the state-owned company Autoroutes du Maroc is about to launch new traffic signs using Tifinagh script in the Berrechid - Beni Mellal highway (central Morocco). This script, used to write Berber languages, will only appear on 2500m distance signs and will not replaced neither Arabic script nor Latin script. It is still unclear whether this script will be used throughout the country or only in places where Berber-speaking populations are abundant. 



abdek said:


>





Aberkane said:


>





abdek said:


>


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Interesting :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brazil
*


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

*Tuscan - ITALY*


Labirinto toscano by MilanoTrasporti, su Flickr

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazilian road signs


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Comparison of road sign and signpost fonts in European countries:










I believe using capital letters only on signposts is a bad idea since for lowercase letters it's easier to early recognize the city name since it always has characteristic shape. In case of capitals only, everything is rectangular.

This doesn't work for the Cyrylic alphabet, where the lowercase letters are usually miniatures of the uppercase ones and all of them have practically the same height.

But concerning the Latin alphabet, quite many countries use capitals:
- seemingly, some parts of Spain
- Ireland (as I checked, the signs are bilingual, in straight capitals in English and in italic lowercase in Irish)
- France (because... Germans use lowercase, so the French must be different?)
- Czech Republic and Slovakia
- Sweden and Finland (but not Norway)
- Latvia and Lithuania
- Italy
- Albania
- supposedly... Greece, but I checked, and the signs are bilingual/bialphabetical (Greek and Latin/English; although personally, once I saw the German language instead of English - on a sign directing to a German military graveyard), but there is no difference in "caseness" of the script, they are distinguished from each other by color - the names in Greek are yellow and those in English are white

Most of the Latin-writing Europe uses lowercase letters, but they are exception, some of which (like Czech Republic and Slovakia or Sweden and Finland) are difficult to explain why they chose uppercase font.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Greece uses both uppercase and regular ones. But AFAIK uppercase is on motorways. I know Cyrilic and also Greek alphabet, but I am not able to read those signs written with small letters.

Slovakia does not use uppercase anymore. Since 2014 the official typeface is Tern (the same used in Austria) with small letters. 

The transition period would take very long, but new motorways sign are made in Tern. The temporary signs in Bratislava erected recently are also made in Tern.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

And in Poland now they want to add Polish names of foreign cities next to the original ones used until now, but... not successively, with the normal signage exchange, but immediately, spending on it a lot of money!

Those nationalists...

Why so? I don't know. Maybe they are afraid that someone, maybe from a different political option, who will win the next elections, would stop the project.

Or just because they want the people see they are doing something. Regardless of how stupid it may be.

Let's say I agree that bilingual signs would be in some way better than the foreign-only ones (although it's not difficult to guess what city they mean anyway as the names in Polish are similar, nothing like the Hungarian-Romanian Koloszvar vs. Cluj-Napoca). But it not such an important and urgent issue to spend a big amount of money on it...

Or they just can't bear seeing the names of cities which are Polish in their minds (like Lwów or Wilno, in the spelling they love) so much. Of course history is history and they have no way of returning them to Poland (not to mention it makes no sense nowadays when almost all the Poles from there were moved to the "regained lands", the population which lives there is mostly Ukrainian/Lithuanian, while we in Poland we are in a situation comfortable as nowhere else in Europe with 95% of the population of Poland being Polish). So they are trying to do what they can - modify the road signs...


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

Kpc21 said:


> But concerning the Latin alphabet, quite many countries use capitals:
> - Italy


In Italy capital are used only on city names and location's names proper. Any other text isn't in capital...
(I hope is comprensible, sorry for bad english...)


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Kpc21 said:


> And in Poland now they want to add Polish names of foreign cities next to the original ones used until now, but... not successively, with the normal signage exchange, but immediately, spending on it a lot of money!
> 
> Those nationalists...
> 
> ...


I believe it is quite a common way to write the foreign names in the local language. And often in the local language only.


----------



## Stavros86 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kpc21 said:


> - supposedly... Greece, but I checked, and the signs are bilingual/bialphabetical (Greek and Latin/English; although personally, once I saw the German language instead of English - on a sign directing to a German military graveyard), but there is no difference in "caseness" of the script, they are distinguished from each other by color - the names in Greek are yellow and those in English are white.





volodaaaa said:


> Greece uses both uppercase and regular ones. But AFAIK uppercase is on motorways. I know Cyrilic and also Greek alphabet, but I am not able to read those signs written with small letters.


The reason that you see instances of motorway signs that use all capital lettering is simply because they were designed with the old guidelines and standards in mind.
This changed in 2003's revision of the guidelines, and it has become common practice ever since, even though that revision was officially approved for public use just in 2011.

Before 2003-2004:









After 2004:










As for the fonts, motorway signs (the green ones) use the *DIN 1451* (both Mittelschrift and Engschrift). Meanwhile in all other roads, we use a variant of the *British Transport* font.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Stavros86 said:


> As for the fonts, motorway signs (the green ones) use the *DIN 1451* (both Mittelschrift and Engschrift). Meanwhile in all other roads, we use a variant of the *British Transport* font.


I have just recently realized that your motorway font is the same as our licence plate font.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's interesting that the Greek motorway signage uses many elements from the German signage. But they use the prefix 'A' in the number shield. Germany doesn't do that (and evidently, the old Greek system didn't either).


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Probably they saw that the German system is good and just copied it.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

One of things I noticed some time ago about road signs in other countries is how common directional signs are on surface streets in urban areas. In the USA it's rare outside of those that junction with freeways/motorways.


----------



## Stavros86 (Jun 12, 2010)

volodaaaa said:


> I have just recently realized that your motorway font is the same as our licence plate font.


Yes, it looks very similar to the German DIN 1451.
We do the same in our license plates, since 2004.













ChrisZwolle said:


> It's interesting that the Greek motorway signage uses many elements from the German signage. But they use the prefix 'A' in the number shield. Germany doesn't do that (and evidently, the old Greek system didn't either).


The Greek motorway signing guidelines, called _ΟΜΟΕ-ΚΣΑ_, are essentially a copy of the German RWBA 2000. There are a few deviations here and there, one of which you already mentioned, but the basic principles are the exactly the same.
You may find a copy of the guidelines here.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kpc21 said:


> But concerning the Latin alphabet, quite many countries use capitals:
> - seemingly, some parts of Spain


It's not really about "parts", but about the kind of road. Upper-case (VALENCIA) -> non-motorways, lower-case (Zaragoza) -> motorways.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

LtBk said:


> One of things I noticed some time ago about road signs in other countries is how common directional signs are on surface streets in urban areas. In the USA it's rare outside of those that junction with freeways/motorways.


The average US city, with a reasonably regular grid of streets/avenues that are often numbered and usually very well signed, is in my experience still much easier to navigate than cities of most of the rest of the world, though.


----------



## LM69 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Germany*

A8, nearby Merzig, direction LUX


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

Switzerland removes all "Crosswind" signs:


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ Why?


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

There are efforts to thin out the "Schilderwald" (traffic sign jungle). According to the authorities the crosswind sign doesn't contribute to the road safety and is therefore not important.

The actual wind cones are still present and a better indicator for winds.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I remember well, the warning (?) signs may also have green background.

Concerning the circular STOP signs, they were used in Poland (and probably also in other Eastern Bloc countries) until 1970s-1980s. And believing the text of the appendices to the convention, some countries like e.g. Cuba are still using them.

About the diamond "road with priority" signs, the first one from those which you mentioned means an opposite thing to the rest 

And... theoretically, this sign:










may also mean "minimum speed 90 km/h"


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

Kpc21 said:


> About the diamond "road with priority" signs, the first one from those which you mentioned means an opposite thing to the rest


Also the "no parking" and "no stopping" signs of course have different meanings, but I suspect Riiga is aware of this.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Kpc21 said:


> If I remember well, the warning (?) signs may also have green background.
> 
> Concerning the circular STOP signs, they were used in Poland (and probably also in other Eastern Bloc countries) until 1970s-1980s. And believing the text of the appendices to the convention, some countries like e.g. Cuba are still using them.
> 
> ...


The VC is not an executive decree. It just set out the span the national laws should vary within. So theoretically, you are right about the 90 kph speed limit example, but practically all necessary information is well described in various national executive decrees.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, but the aim of the Vienna Convention (of both, the general one and the one about signs and signals) is that if you go abroad, you shouldn't be surprised by the different traffic rules, the different meanings of the signs and signals and so on. It's understandable that there might be some more or less minor differences in the meanings of the signs or in the detailed traffic rules. But there shouldn't be a situation that the same sign in two countries has totally opposite meanings. And Vienna Convention allows that. Luckily, I don't know about any such case in practice.

For example, yesterday reading the convention, I got to know about the general rule, that a sign with a town/village/city name on light background with dark letters will always also mean a beginning of built-up area, while one with the name on dark background with light letters will mean just the beginning of the town/village/city, without introducing a built-up area. In most countries it is so that one of those two rules is applied: either the town name signs automatically also mean a built-up area (e.g. in Germany), or there must be a separate sign of a built-up area (it is so in Poland now).

But I did not know before that the thing with colors is internationally regulated. Now I know why it is so that in the past, when the rule in Poland was the same as in Germany (a sign with the town name introduced a built-up area), those signs where white with black letters and when the rule was changed, the colors got changed too and now it's green signs with white letters. The color change was in order to satisfy the demands of the Vienna Convention. When the sign with the town name doesn't introduce a built-up area, it must have dark background and light letters.

Another thing. Why do the directional signs on motorways in Europe always have blue or green background and white letters? It is also specified in the Vienna convention. They must have blue or green background and white letters. The exact shapes of the signs, the font used on them, the rules of how to design those signs are up to the local regulations, but the Vienna Convention says that the background must be blue or green.

Or the temporary signs, for detours etc. They must - according to the Vienna Convention - always have yellow or orange background and black letters.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Kpc21 said:


> Yes, but the aim of the Vienna Convention (of both, the general one and the one about signs and signals) is that if you go abroad, you shouldn't be surprised by the different traffic rules, the different meanings of the signs and signals and so on. It's understandable that there might be some more or less minor differences in the meanings of the signs or in the detailed traffic rules. But there shouldn't be a situation that the same sign in two countries has totally opposite meanings. And Vienna Convention allows that. Luckily, I don't know about any such case in practice.


The Vienna Convention is not a lawbook but a cookbook. It is implemented by a domestic legislation in each country ratified, and each country has a right to declare reservations (make deviations). Some of the articles are quite explicit while some of those are high-level guidance only.

As one can see at the UNECE papers, how the convention is implemented in the member countries is under regular monitoring. I expect that we shall see some amendments in the coming years.

My experience on driving in various countries says that the harmonization of traffic signs across the European countries is very successful. The issues are not about the color, shapes and symbols but about missing signs to be replaced by text signs. Texts like "Doorgaand verkeer", "Begränsad framkomlighet", "Rekkverk mangler" , "Routes étroites marques axiales de guidage" or "Läpiajo Kuusankoskentielle kielletty" are somewhat challenging for the foreigners.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

MattiG said:


> My experience on driving in various countries says that the harmonization of traffic signs across the European countries is very successful. The issues are not about the color, shapes and symbols but about missing signs to be replaced by text signs. Texts like "Doorgaand verkeer", "Begränsad framkomlighet", "Rekkverk mangler" , "Routes étroites marques axiales de guidage" or "Läpiajo Kuusankoskentielle kielletty" are somewhat challenging for the foreigners.


Exactly, it's stuff like this that we've avoided for the most part. Illustrated below with a Swedish/American mashup:


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

The old Spanish sign for "low beam headlights compulsory":










Current sign:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil




















SP-317 Prof. Maurício A. Ferraz by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Americas is a mess compared to rest of the world on mandatory road signs hno:


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those Brasilian mandatory signs really look like prohibitory signs for us Europeans 

And there is (at least) one sign, which is a mandatory in Brasil and prohibitory in Europe but means the same thing: the speed limit.

You can say that it's forbidden to drive above the specified value (as we do in Europe), but you can also say you are obliged to drive below the specified value (as, as I assume, you do in Brasil).

Actually, most prohibitory signs are actually also mandatory signs at the same time and vice versa  The sign "driving forward or turning right mandatory" means the same as "turning left forbidden" on a most typical four-inlet intersection.

But those speed limit signs may cause misunderstanding, as in Europe, we also have a mandatory speed sign (blue with white numbers) that means you are obliged to drive at at least the specified speed, unless the driving conditions make it impossible.

And, now, an European sees for the first time the Brasilian speed limit sign. He may think that as in Brasil signs in such shape and colors (without the red stroke across it) are mandatory, such signs mean the same as a similar mandatory sign in Europe (the blue one with white numbers), so that it defines the minimum speed and not the maximum speed as it is in reality (so it means exactly the same as the sign in the same colors in Europe).


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kpc21 said:


> Those Brasilian mandatory signs really look like prohibitory signs for us Europeans
> 
> And there is (at least) one sign, which is a mandatory in Brasil and prohibitory in Europe but means the same thing: the speed limit.
> 
> ...


Maybe Brazil should adopt the american/australian design without red circle.










By the law all roads have both maximum and mininum speeds, if the maximum speed allowed is 80 km/h, the minimum speed is 40 km/h, but minimum speed is never shown.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the history behind the Inversion of the prohibition / mandatory signs in Latin America?


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Americas is a mess compared to rest of the world on mandatory road signs hno:


Can you explain a little bit what is this map showing, please?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

















Blue one









Green(CANADA)









Red


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Did Germany use the red circle for mandatory signs?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

volodaaaa said:


> Did Germany use the red circle for mandatory signs?


Yes


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

The first internationally regulated road signs in Europe, introduced by the Paris convention of 1908, had the colors the same as the current European mandatory signs. But they were warning signs in fact:










The meaning of the first four ones (with changed colors and shape) stays the same until today. The fifth one warned against road closure.

The one warning against a sharp curve looks now slightly different and indicates also the direction of the curve (the first one in case of multiple curves), but in not so old driving textbooks I have seen it in such a shape as here.

The first big change was the Paris convention of 1926, which changed the shape of the signs to triangular, leaving the blue and white colors:










Later, the number of signs was extended but until 1939, there were no mandatory red and white and black signs in Poland. There were prohibitory signs in such colors, and the only mandatory sign (actually classified as a warning sign) was this one:










As you can see, it is in the same colors and shape as the current mandatory signs in Europe.

The only mandatory signs in the colors for prohibitory signs in Poland appeared when the country was occupied by Germany during the Second World War.

In 1938 (so just before the war) the system of road signs in Poland was changed and the warning signs got yellow background and red outline, the same as it is now. Of course, under the German occupation, the background of the warning signs was white.


----------

